# Bruit bizarre et touche "alt"



## Laurent_h (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à tous, 

 bizzareries ce soir, 


1-lorsque j'appuie plusieurs fois de suite sur la touche "alt" (gauche ou droite), il se produit un petit bruit DANS l'ordinateur. Suis je le seul dans ce cas ??

2-comment fait-on pour activer le pavé numérique du clavier, il s'est désactivé

3-Avec OSX, lorsque l'on copie ou ajoute qq chose dans un répertoire (ou bien dans itunes ou iphoto), il y a un petit rond vert avec un + dedan (normal) mais lorsque l'on déclick, il se brouille un centieme de seconde, est-ce normal aussi ?

voila, 
merci de vos réponses


----------



## SergeD (27 Juillet 2005)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> 1-lorsque j'appuie plusieurs fois de suite sur la touche "alt" (gauche ou droite), il se produit un petit bruit DANS l'ordinateur. Suis je le seul dans ce cas ??



Bonsoir,
tu vas dans Préferences systèmes-->Accès Universel-->Clavier
et tu valide "Non" pour les touches à auto-maintien.


----------



## Laurent_h (28 Juillet 2005)

Merci , 

en effet ça marche et cela a meme remis le pavé numérique en marche.


----------

